# CPU Leistungsfähigkeit bei Maximalausbau



## Chräshe (27 November 2010)

Hallo Allerseits,

ich habe aktuell bei einem Kunden ein recht spannendes Projekt. Eine alte Anlage soll während dem Betrieb sukzessive modernisiert werden.  

Diese Prozessanlage kann man sich wie einen „Siamesischen Vierling“ vorstellen. 4 unterschiedliche Anlagenteile sind in über 40 Jahren miteinander verwachsen und sollen auch nicht mehr getrennt werden. Jedoch muss die „in die Tage gekommene“ Elektrik komplett neu aufgebaut werden.  

Daher will ich die alten Schütz- Schaltungen auch nicht auf 4 getrennte CPU's verteilen, sondern alles mit einem Kopf und vielen dezentralen Armen erfassen.

Damit alles überschaubar und auch noch minimal erweiterbar bleibt, würde ich ortsbezogen immer einen gewissen Adressbereich reservieren.  
Dabei wird ein richtig GROSSES Prozess Abbild notwendig!

Wie verhält sich eine Siemens CPU319, bei Maximalausbau (Peripherieadressbereich E/A je 8192 byte)?

Hatte von euch schon jemand eine Beckhoff- Steuerung in einer solchen Ausbaustufe verwendet? 

Wenn ja, wie ist es gelaufen? 

Kann man das weiterempfehlen... ?


Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 November 2010)

Wenn du wirklich an die Grenzen der 300er Baureihe kommst, warum
dann nicht gleich eine 400er. Da kannst du gleich die andern Vorzüge
dieser Baureihe nutzen.


----------



## Chräshe (28 November 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

 das ist die Frage:
 Komme ich an die Leistungsgrenze, nur weil ich die volle Größe vom Prozessabbild freischalte?

 Letztlich wird nur ein Bruchteil vom kompletten IO Bereich genutzt. Aber jedes Schaltschrank-Feld soll einen eigen Adressbereich bekommen, damit eine gewisse Übersicht erhalten bleibt.  

 Angenommen ich habe eine dezentrale ET200S und auf den Riegeln springen die Adressen vom Byte 111 auf 444 und wieder zurück auf Byte 99 nur weil was nachgerüstet wurde und da gerade noch Platz im Adressraum war, dann springt mir der Elektriker irgendwann zurecht an den Hals...

 Ich habe mit der 400-Serie überhaupt keine Erfahrung, aber laut technischen Daten kann sie auch nicht mehr IO's adressieren als die 319er...

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 November 2010)

Ich habe mal nachgeschaut, die großen gehen bis
16K. Ich war davon ausgegangen das du die Anzahl
der Adressen brauchst, wenn es so ist wie du 
beschreibst wird das schon gehen. Du solltest dir
nur Gedanken machen, das du dir Platz für Diagnose
Daten lässt, falls Sie gebraucht werden.


----------

